# Bass Lures different types? When to use them?



## hondatech11 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok so crawfish lures when do I use it?

Other types of jigs and lures please helps with pics and definitions?

I normally fish at lakes 6 to 2 feet deep. One lake is mossy and shallow and the other is a retention lake no moss really except at the very very bottom.

Who's can help? Thanks! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine

http://www.google.com/m/url?ei=6K7a...8wc4BQ&usg=AFQjCNEik9dAUNuXv67x4K2M3k2Qls8QuQ


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm no expert by any means, but I have had success this year in water like you describe using a jig and trailer. I have caught several LM this year using a small skirted jig with a plastic craw. A few different colors and sizes, but green pumpkin seems to get the most responses in the conditions you are talking about. Just reel in nice and slow, crawling it along the bottom. It's worked for me so far this year. Saw another guy doing it on TV just the other day. But he also tended to stop and jump it at times. Whatever works for you.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i like to just use a weedless worm with no weight. just cast it out and start reeling real slow, just fast enough to keep it up out of the moss. i do like the ones with the little spinner in front. but you have to clean the moss out of them alot.

i have also cast these out in fairly heavy cover into pot holes. and drag them over logs into other pot holes. make sure the weedless arms are up far enough to protect the hooks. and use maby 30 to 50 lb braid in the heavy cover, so you can get those big bass out. if im just fishing light cover i like 20 lb braid. good luck, good fishing, and be safe.
sherman


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Went fishing this morning and tried something new. I texas rigged a MEAT bait that I found at the BPS and fished with that. It had really had very interesting action on it, although it didn't sink (I tried it weightless). I put a small split shot on it, which caused it to sink slowly with even more intersting sinking/swimming action. Got me the only fish I caught, which was a 2-2.5 lb LM bass. I was alternating jumping and swimming along the bottom.

MEAT is from Uncle Josh (like the pork frogs) and is pretty much an artificial worm made from pork fat. Has anyone else used these yet? I just found them, and I don't know how long they have been around.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

You can use crawfish lures any time of the year. Pumpkin, Green Pumpkin, and Black/Blue are about the only colors you need. As far as what other lures you can use, there are tons of articles online that will have pictures that you can read that will help you with that. Look for articles on using rubber worms. There have been more bass caught on rubber worms than any other bait. They work great in weedy lakes. Look for articles about soft plastic stick baits (Senko style lures) Those are outstanding and can be fished a lot of different ways. Articles on spinner baits, and buzz baits. Articles on bass fishing in general really. Then if you still have questions after reading them you can come here and see if anyone can help answer more specific questions.

As far as MEAT from Uncle Josh, it's fairly new. It's been out about 3 years I think. I've never heard of it being Texas rigged like you did it. They are generally used as trailers for jigs or spinner baits. One thing I am sure you noticed is that it dries out if you leave it out in the sun or in the open air for too long. BTW...... you figured out the what you needed to do to fish it, and catch fish. Good job..... that's the kind of thinking you need to be a good fisherman.


----------

